# gangue (mineral)



## hestephy

100% mineral or 100% gangue


----------



## Laurita18

We need more information, please. A full sentence or the context of the phrase would be very helpful!


----------



## hestephy

In chemistry:
A number of assumptions are involved in the modeling
process. First, it is assumed that all grains are of uniform size,
rather than distributed over a range of sizes. Second it is
assumed that the grains are cubical. Third it is assumed that each
grain is either 100% mineral or 100% *gangue*. None of these
assumptions are strictly true, so that model results must be
interpreted as order of magnitude approximations, rather than as
exact quantifications of potential or actual heterogeneities.


----------



## Laurita18

Recomiendo que usted lea las reglas del Forum.

Thank you for the context... now what is the question? Have you tried to translate yourself? What's your attempt?

Best,
Lau


----------



## hestephy

What,s does the word "gangue" mean? please, I,m new


----------



## Laurita18

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gangue

Espero que esto le sirva. 

Suerte.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Se refiere al material estéril, sin valor comercial.
Por ejemplo, es todo aquel material que en una mina debe removerse pero no contiene el mineral que se busca.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Masuas

Desperdicio?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Masuas said:


> ¿Desperdicio?


Ganga: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...lQMtzCvCvLKccZj_A&sig2=YZZPiGq17DNBrg-J4pmuFw


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. La ganga es la parte que se considera inútil en el mineral extraido y la mena es el mineral útil, antes de limpiarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. La ganga es la parte que se considera inútil en el mineral extraido y la mena es el mineral útil, antes de limpiarlo.
> Saludos.



Exactamente. Mena y ganga. Y precisamente ganga, no desperdicio, ni residuo, ni desecho, aunque la ganga pueda tener alguna esas condiciones.


----------



## Masuas

Me siento satisfecho con que la "ganga" sea ganga, aunque tenga alguna de las condiciones sugeridas.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Masuas said:


> Me siento satisfecho con que la "ganga" sea ganga, aunque tenga alguna de las condiciones sugeridas.



Hay de todo en las minas del señor, y en el diccionario de la casa, esto:

Gangue
gangue (minerales)
sin ganga ni desperdicio


----------



## Masuas

Acabo de regresar.  Bueno, aparte de que ganguear ers hablar con la nariz o como se dice una voz gangosa,  estoy de acuerdo con Laurita 18,  cual es la bendita pregunta?  Y la mejor definición me parece la de Vampiro, pues yo no encontré ni tiestos para recoger algo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Miguel Antonio said:


> Hay de todo en las minas del señor, y en el diccionario de la casa, esto:
> 
> Gangue
> gangue (minerales)
> sin ganga ni desperdicio



Interesantes las citas de Migel Antonio.
Las dos primeras son, si no he errado, de un mismo hilo.
Uno de los posts dice:
"Gangue es Panizo /  segun el Diccionario para ingenieros de Robb."
Nunca he oido panizo por ganga, aunque en mi trabajo tuve una relación próxima con la actividad en minas y canteras.

De la tercera  procede'sin ganga ni desperdicio'.  
 O sea, dos cosas diferentes, ni lo uno (ganga) ni lo otro (desperdicio). 
El caso es que actualmente la ganga de algunos minerales es un 'residuo' que se 'valoriza' (las palabras entre paréntesis son términos legales) y no se desperdicia ni se desecha.

Para precisar, mena y ganga, términos de uso cotidiano en la extracción y tratamiento de minerales,  son dos partes o componentes del mineral. No son el escombro ni el desecho de la mina.


----------



## hestephy

Me has ayudado enormemente!!! profundamente agradecida.... Gracias, mil gracias.


----------



## Masuas

*Gracias a Manuel G. Rey.*
*Será posible que Ud. nos haga el favor de extender un poquito más, para aquellos que queremos saber, que se hace o se puede hacer con la ganga de ésos ciertos minerales que se ''valorizan''.?  Y,  tienen alguna definición de acuerdo al mineral de donde provinieron ? Se reciclan para algo?*
*Si es posible, por favor.*

*Gracias. Masuás.*


----------



## hestephy

Masuas: No sé si el último mensaje era para mí... (soy novata). En ese caso comentarle que el texto que estoy leyendo no va sobre valorización de ganga, sino sobre el estudio de hetereogeneidad de minerales, en los muestreos. De hecho, he sabido de la existencia de "ganga" y su definición gracias a vuestra valíosa ayuda. De todas formas, si le interesa algo sobre muestreo, sin ningún problema se lo envío. Gracias, nuevamente.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Masuas said:


> *Gracias a Manuel G. Rey.*
> *Será posible que Ud. nos haga el favor de extender un poquito más, para aquellos que queremos saber, que se hace o se puede hacer con la ganga de ésos ciertos minerales que se ''valorizan''.?  Y,  tienen alguna definición de acuerdo al mineral de donde provinieron ? Se reciclan para algo?*
> *Si es posible, por favor.*
> 
> *Gracias. Masuás.*



No es tema de este hilo, y además es materia muy compleja que requeriría más espacio del disponible y más conocimientos de los que tengo. 
El ejemplo más simple: Algunas gangas se valorizan como áridos, para firme de carreteras o como material de relleno. 
Gangas frecuentes en la minería de los metales son la calcita y el cuarzo.
Algunos componentes de un mineral considerados ganga pueden adquirir valor de mena al encontrarles una nueva aplicación.No se me ocurre ahora ningún ejemplo.


----------



## Vampiro

Todo es cuestión de cuán rentable sea procesar o mover esa ganga.
Lo más normal es que termine como pila de estériles, porque por lo general las minas explotan en paralelo todo lo que es “aprovechable”, y el resto se apila aunque contenga otros minerales, porque es posible que no sea negocio invertir en el proceso de extraerlos.
En resumen, todo se reduce al vil metal más buscado de todos: el dinero.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Todo es cuestión de cuán rentable sea procesar o mover esa ganga.
> Lo más normal es que termine como pila de estériles, porque por lo general las minas explotan en paralelo todo lo que es “aprovechable”, y el resto se apila aunque contenga otros minerales, porque es posible que no sea negocio invertir en el proceso de extraerlos.
> En resumen, todo se reduce al vil metal más buscado de todos: el dinero.
> _



El vil papel o plástico. De metal, muy poco.


----------



## Masuas

Gracias a todos y a Kinski.


----------

